# Filling out



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

My boy is 10 months now, as you can see he looks very lean (a bit leggy). Took these pictures a couple weeks ago, since then he's gotten a bit heavier and (in my eyes at least) a bit thicker (mostly see it in the neck and a bit in the chest). Recently weighed him and he was around 83 lbs.

On one of the pictures, hes the one to the right. The one to the left is his litter mate and as you can see, her fur on her neck is already fluffy but my boy is barely starting (minimally).

I was wondering when he would start and finish filling out.
Also, how much bigger do you think this guy will get? 
(he's tall, I'm 5'11 and his head reaches my hip when hes on all fours.)


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Usually they start to fill out once they are fully mature. 18+ months. My boy is 11 months old and about 80lbs....But he isn't as tall.. How tall is he? (to the top of his withers)... I bet your boy will starts to put muscle mass on as he matures. Is he neutered?


----------



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually, here are more recent pictures of him. This is what he looks like now.


----------



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

Jmoore728 said:


> Usually they start to fill out once they are fully mature. 18+ months. My boy is 11 months old and about 80lbs....But he isn't as tall.. How tall is he? (to the top of his withers)... I bet your boy will starts to put muscle mass on as he matures. Is he neutered?


I actually haven't formally measured how tall he is. and no he is not neutered.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I noticed a big difference when Delgado was around 2, he was always lanky but now his shoulders are broader and his ribs sprung a bit. Finally lost that puppy look


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My pup turns 10 months day after tomorrow, he's very tall with big paws and ears, I'm guessing 100 lbs. by 3 years old.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My male didn't really start to fill out until 18 months. He didn't get the "thick neck" and beefy chest until a little past two years. Is he neutered? That will make a difference too.

It's pretty much impossible to say how much bigger he'll get; your best reference is the size of his parents.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

This is my boy at 6 months. 77 pounds 26 inch from Withers. Are you taking about adding muscle or fluffyness from his fur? I really think genes play a roll. Oh and my boy is nurtured.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't even worry about it. Your dog will fill out all in its own time. Its better for them to grow slow anyway. Here is a couple side by sides of my boy at 1 year and at 3 years. 

Front;









side;


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

At 10 months, he has gained his height although he may still gain a centimeter. He will fill out around the 3 year old age, maybe closer to 4.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

what are you feeding?


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I wouldn't worry either. My dog just started to fill out at 18 months. Most dogs go through and ugly lanky stage.

7mo vs 18mo



















His heads still a bit small for his ears but I don't know if it's going to get any larger.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

sagan your dog looks perfect actually


----------

